# Zatrzymać się złym



## slavic_one

Czy to "seems to be bad"?


----------



## SYLVIU

No. "Zatrzymać się" means "to stop (yourself)". You cannot say "zatrzymać się złym", it is incorrect.


----------



## slavic_one

"Pani się zatrzymuje zła"
jak będzie przeklad tego do ang.?


----------



## slavic_one

Teraz myślę.. czy byłoby to "Zatrzymać się _*zła*_"?


----------



## .Jordi.

Cześć!

Myślę, że w tym fragmencie piosenki Kaczmarskiego chodzi o to, że ta pani się zatrzymuje i jest zła (bo dzieci nie chcą się bawić). Można też to zinterpretować, że ta pani się zatrzymuje, bo jest zła, bo się zezłościła. 

Teraz już trochę jaśniej?


----------



## slavic_one

Tak ta pani jest zła, ale się zatrzymała być?
Jeśli tak, to jaśnie.


----------



## przemo84

A możesz podać kontekst [wkleić tu ten fragment piosenki] ???


----------



## slavic_one

> Pani się zatrzymuje zła
> Pierwszego z brzegu łapie i
> Tym pierwszym zwykle bywam ja
> Bo jestem krnąbrny oraz zły


----------



## phosphoros

The angry lady stops
Grabs first one in the line
Usually I am the first one
Because I am defiant and wicked


"Pani się zatrzymuje zła" = Lady stops and she is angry (upset)
Like in: "The angry lady stops before us."

As someone already mentioned "Zatrzymać się złym" is incorrect (or at least it seems incorrect to me).
Adjective "zła"  describes an emotional state of the lady and not action of stopping.
Thus "Zatrzymać się będąc złym" seems to be ok, but I think that you have to focus to figure out what it means.

Hope this helps.


----------



## slavic_one

Jeśli to pojąłem dobrze, mnie wygląda jako brak ",": Pani się zatrzymuje, zła (= Zła pani się zatrzymuje)?
lub "Pan się zatrzymuje, zły (=Zły pan się zarzymuje)".


----------



## kknd

Nie, przecinek jest tam zbędny. W języku polskim porządek wyrazów jest dość luźny, choć stosuje się zwykle pewien ustalony, który uważany jest za naturalny (temat-remat, przydawki przed rzeczownikami itp.).

Tutaj artysta być może chce wydobyć inny odcień znaczeniowy, poszukuje rymu, stara się zachować rytm.

W zdaniu _Pani się zatrzymuje zła_ wyraz „zła” nie jest formą rzeczownika _zło_ (dopełniacz, l.p. [r. nijaki]), lecz przymiotnika _zły_ (mianownik, l.p, r. żeński; rodzaj nijaki to _złe_), przy czym ma tu on sens _zezłoszczony, zeźlony_, nie zaś _nie dobry_.

Innymi wersjami tego zdania mogłyby być np.
• _Pani zła zatrzymuje się_,
• _Pani zatrzymuje się zła_;
wszystkie te zdania oznaczają w gruncie rzeczy to samo, należy jednak pamiętać, że zaburzenie naturalnego porządku wprowadza pewne niuanse znaczeniowe. Dodatkowo zdanie
• _Zła pani zła się zatrzymuje_
mogłoby sugerować drugie, a nie pierwsze z przytoczonych znaczeń przymiotnika _zły_ (tzn. „zły moralnie”).


----------



## phosphoros

slavic_one said:


> Jeśli to pojąłem dobrze, mnie wygląda jako brak ",": Pani się zatrzymuje, zła (= Zła pani się zatrzymuje)?
> lub "Pan się zatrzymuje, zły (=Zły pan się zarzymuje)".



It is harder to explain than I thought. 
I am not good with commas (",") so I will skip that part. I am not sure if comma is needed there. For me it isn't. 
BTW "," = przecinek
"Brak przecinka."

I see it this way. 
_Pani się zatrzymuje, zła = Pani się zatrzymuje, *jest* zła = The lady stops, she is angry_
*The lady is angry at this particular moment.*
_Pan się zatrzymuje, zły = Pan się zatrzymuje, *jest* zły_

This one: "Zła pani się zatrzymuje" can be translated the same as the previous sentence, but more likely it will be "The evil lady stops".
*The lady is just an evil person. This is permanent.*
In Polish adjective "zły" / "zła" has a lot of meanings.


----------



## przemo84

I wziąć trzeba także pod uwagę, że w języku polskim nie ma sztywnej reguły dotyczącej szyku zdania jak to jest w innych językach.

To samo można powiedzieć na wiele sposobów przestawiając [w miarę rozsądku] częsci zdania.


----------



## slavic_one

Promyślę o tym, dziękuję wszystcym!


----------

